# The Independent - 50 Best Coffee Shops - 04 Jan2013



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a '50 Best' list of coffee shops to try out in the UK

http://www.independent.co.uk/extras/indybest/food-drink/the-50-best-coffee-shops-8435980.html

What coffee shops do you rate (and why) that didn't make it into the 50 mentioned?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of The Coffeeworks Project in Angel. I think it opened quite recently but they use Has Bean as their roaster and are rocking the Slayer!!!

Its a really nice big shop, mostly wood and when I went my table was the crate that the slayer came in!

Really tasty espresso and they have brewed coffee offerings to (of the uber inclination). Food looked excellence also.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Some shocking omissions for Scotland (Wellington, Castello, Papercup, etc.,) and some pretty dubious entries (TinderBox, Beanscene). Would seem pretty obvious the panel don't spend much time north of the border.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Only one I've been to on the list is Hermitage Rd in Hitchin and I've always enjoyed the coffee there. One I'd add is Zappi's bike cafe in Oxford.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to see 6/8kafe and The Plough (my local pub with a Slayer) on there


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The Plough (my local pub with a Slayer) on there


Doesn't sound like a normal pub.

A good list to note for any travels around the country.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I can name at least 5 others missed out:

Coffeefix Gatley

Verdis Mumbles

Beached Lamb Newquay

Wellington Edinburgh

Roasters Scarborough (may have now closed)

My personal experience with some of those on the list has not been too good


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to see The Window make the list, it deserves it.

Some on there that I have wnated to visit for a while now, might have to make a pilgrimage to London soon.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks more like a list of the on-trend places as far as London is concerned, as much as the quality of coffee. Had some less than excellent brews in some of these image conscious places..... Just like the early 'Real Ale' days in the early seventies.... "This is not 'off' its what Real Ale is supposed to taste like Sir" sort of pompous approach. Sad to see only 2, yes 2 places in the whole of East Anglia! We have great coffee here folks. Looks a bit too large city-centric maybe..... There's plenty of great coffee prepared equally enthusiastically elsewhere.

I know this is a snapshot survey. Good to see some truly great coffee places where I have had exceptional on the list. At least some of the national media are interested in opening eyes.

Would be great if we could achieve success similar to CAMRA and turn the whole corporate identkit chain coffee mediocrity on its head.... And there were only some 20,000 members of CAMRA at those times............... A campaign for REAL coffee...... Now there's a thought.....

Sorry, and back to the doghouse!


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

There are a few in Sheffield, Bragazzi's on Abbydale Rd is my favourite. It's a Italian deli with a shabby sheak style making great coffee and ciabatta sandwiches.


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

The plough is my local too...and it is definitely not a normal pub! Couple of omissions from brum imo...brewsmiths, york St


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Antibubble said:


> There are a few in Sheffield, Bragazzi's on Abbydale Rd is my favourite. It's a Italian deli with a shabby sheak style making great coffee and ciabatta sandwiches.


I guess Bragazzi's with its Italian roasts probably isn't hip enough. Nice place though with great coffee, where else would you recommend in Sheffield?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think I can too much away with these top 50s, slightly unfair that hasbean are recommending shops they supply.. E.g six/eight Birmingham.. What about the other great independents

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Nimble Motionists said:


> I guess Bragazzi's with it's Italian roasts probably isn't hip enough. Nice place though with great coffee, where else would you recommend in Sheffield?


Tamper Coffee on Westfield terrace is pretty decent.



inaboxmedia said:


> I don't think I can too much away with these top 50s, slightly unfair that hasbean are recommending shops they supply.. E.g six/eight Birmingham.. What about the other great independents
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


It'd be pretty difficult to do a UK top 50 without including any Hasbean cafes!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chriswood13 said:


> The plough is my local too...and it is definitely not a normal pub! Couple of omissions from brum imo...brewsmiths, york St


Had it been top 75 then they would have both possibly made it in too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have to remember that just a few years ago even a top 50 would have been difficult to put together...

A mediocre 2000 would have been much easier!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

chriswood13 said:


> The plough is my local too...and it is definitely not a normal pub! Couple of omissions from brum imo...brewsmiths, york St


And mine although I usually go for the ale









Went there this morning and tested an espresso and Americano. Really tasty! I spoke to the staff making the coffee too, they were very knowledgeable and friendly they shared info on the hasbean beans that they had in the hopper etc.

They were also chuffed to make it I to the top 50 and showed me the paper, and we'll done guys thoroughly deserved!

Spence


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Sam__G said:


> Tamper Coffee on Westfield terrace is pretty decent.
> 
> It'd be pretty difficult to do a UK top 50 without including any Hasbean cafes!


I have no problems with hasbean cafes in the top 50,but it's slightly unfair that one of the 'judges' is from hasbean

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Full court in Bristol does not open until Feb, yet it's in the top 50, not sure how that has happened.......But well done to coffee 2 in Halesowen.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I forsee a Plough coffee n beer meeting taking place soon! Any takers?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I forsee a Plough coffee n beer meeting taking place soon! Any takers?


I could be talked into it ;-)


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post, so hello!

Lazy regarding the newcastle coffee shops. Great scene up here, no mention of pumphreys, Ouseburn Coffee, 9 bar, flat caps, any of those place I'd go for a coffee rather than the places mentioned.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The problem is that somewhere like Pumphrey's (in the Grainger Market) just isn't going to get in one of these guides as it's just too different from what people are normally used to for a cafe. For starters it just looks like a stall with 4 stools in a meat and veg market, and dare I say, isn't what you'd expect to find in a guide for this paper.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

When was this list compiled ? As No 5 The brew rooms in Cheltenham ceased trading in October last year.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I noticed that too. Why did it shut down?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've got a soft spot for Bar Italia, love the atmosphere and the canoli.

Flat White has terrible service and the coffee wasn't much better, perhaps they were having a bad day.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

iroko said:


> Flat White has terrible service and the coffee wasn't much better....


Under new management. I've heard the same over the course of the past few months as well. Shame really as that's where it all started in London (in recent times)


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> I noticed that too. Why did it shut down?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


From the local press here


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting...This is from the owner of Urban Coffee in Birmingham

http://www.independentcoffee.co.uk/2013/01/independents-50-best-coffee-shops-bias-report/


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

surely as it's a list of the judges favourite coffee shops. it's entirely based on their bias isn't it?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

maybe the independent should have picked neutral judges...


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

Glenn said:


> We have to remember that just a few years ago even a top 50 would have been difficult to put together...
> 
> A mediocre 2000 would have been much easier!


Compare it to the Indy's effort in 2010: http://www.independent.co.uk/extras/indybest/food-drink/the-50-best-coffee-shops-1903388.html which includes some decidedly suspect entries (and in related news, a judge from Union coffee!)


----------



## nigelp (Jan 12, 2013)

Another great coffee shop in Sheffield is Tamper in Westfield Terrace, S1


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tebay service station in the top 50 best coffee shops? I don't think so. Have stopped there many times and it is a welcome change to the usual motorway service offerings foodwise but the coffee doesn't impress as being anything above the ordinary. Why is it, when most places serving coffee these days use a pretty decent espresso machine, yet still turn out poor coffee? I was in Watergate Bay recently. The cafe boasted an espresso machine with four E61 brew head units. The place was not busy being winter. The espresso, despite the coffee being ground for my shot, wasn't particularly good. And my double was served in a cup that dwarfed the contents - something that really bugs me. I think the UK has a very long way to go to achieve decent to good coffee status.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The sad thing about the Independent is they have no money so they fill their site up with endless lists, often, I guess, just based on PR handouts.

Having a judge from a coffee roaster on the panel does make on

e question the whole concept of 'independent' however.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rolo, you are not kidding about the Indie not having any money. It's circulation is down the u bend and it is bankrolled by a Russian oligarch. I think there is some irony there which escapes me. As you say, these polls are a way of filling empty column inches by the few remaining employed staff at the Indie. The good old Guardian isn't far behind. It too is going for coffee table content over quality journalism. I believe it is loosing shedloads of money and circulation.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Rolo, you are not kidding about the Indie not having any money. It's circulation is down the u bend and it is bankrolled by a Russian oligarch. I think there is some irony there which escapes me. As you say, these polls are a way of filling empty column inches by the few remaining employed staff at the Indie. The good old Guardian isn't far behind. It too is going for coffee table content over quality journalism. I believe it is loosing shedloads of money and circulation.


Agreed, shame because I like the Guardian, it's online content has been excellent


----------

